# Replace 2015 HVAC panel



## drhfinn (10 mo ago)

I have a 2015 Versa. The temperature selector knob broke off. Unfortunately, it's not the knob that's broken; it's the post that comes from the panel that broke. My only option seems to be replacing the panel. I'm trying to find the OEM number of the panel so I can make sure I'm buying the right part. I found one on eBay, part #275139KK0A. It looks right, but I want to make sure.

I'd appreciate any help. Thx


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Verify that part number at Dash Panel & Fitting - 2015 Nissan Versa Sedan


----------

